# Want to buy a smoker, a few questions.



## Bigheaded

I've never owned one, but recently got the BBQ bug and now I can't live without buying one. I did a lot of research and thought I had decided on the Camp Chef Woodwin 20 or 24, or Grilla Siver Bac.  But then on YT I stumbled upon a video for the Masterbuild Gravity. I did a lot of video watching and reading articles/reviews. People either seem to think it's the smoker of 2020 (for it's price range) or they think it's a hunk of junk. But I seem to find about 5 times as many good reviews. Nobody seems to be middle of the road about it though lol.  Anyways, I had 99% decided on getting the 800. Was in stock when I left yesterday, when I got home later and went to order it, naturally it's OOS.  And of course it's a Wally World exclusive, so I can't buy it elsewhere even if I wanted to. I don't need the cooking space of the 1050, and I really like the griddle insert the 800 comes with. Now it could be back in stock tomorrow, but for all I know it could be a month.  I've gone my entire life without a smoker but suddenly I need one yesterday lol. Maybe a sign I should be looking elsewhere.  And from even the good reviews the MB's do have some issues, but I think in this price range everything will have a few cons.

So like I said, before discovering the Gravity's I was gun ho on getting a pellet grill.  I love Charcoal and I like the automation of the Gravity. I think for learning something with a controller would be a good way to start. Every pellet I was looking at hhad a controller, but outside of the MB none of the charcoals seem to. I'd like to keep it around $750'ish, as I'm on a budget and I already have a cart on Amazon full of accessories and a few knives.  My Googling's either failing me, or the MB's it. Are there any other gravity fed or similar charcoal smokers from another company? I'm still considering the Woodwind, but I really do love how charcoal BBQ comes out.  I'm going to wait a week and see if the 800 pops back in stock. If not, I thought someone here might have a suggestion for a Charcoal smoker that's not on my radar.


----------



## mike243

Well I have several smokers and wanted 1 of the MB gravity when they first came out, the chute issue stopped me, had 1 in my hand for $250 and decided to wait, they use a lot of charcoal  . I have about decided to try to find 1 of the smaller backwoods chubby style, vertical not sure on rack capacity but a quality made and insulated unit. The MB made the same way with the builtin temp controller sounds good but door issues and the ability to see 1 in person has stopped me from buying 1, less than $400


----------



## chef jimmyj

I dont think there are any other Gravity Grills. Other Gravity Smokers are very well if not over built and come with big price tags to boot, no controllers. Guys that have Masterbuilts seem to love them as do many that dont mind or like tinkering with a units shortcomings. I, on the other hand, am sceptical of any piece of equipment over $500 that need or will need modifications to get them working right or repair self destruction and poor quality parts.
Between your two choices, I would go with the Masterbuilt Gravity Grill as it is a larger Smokerand is a MUCH superior Grill. A feature that I would get more use out of.
Very few have ever complained their Smoker was Too Big, but lots of guys going Small keep companies in business Upgrading...JJ


----------



## Bigheaded

chef jimmyj said:


> I dont think there are any other Gravity Grills. Other Gravity Smokers are very well if not over built and come with big price tags to boot, no controllers. Guys that have Masterbuilts seem to love them as do many that dont mind or like tinkering with a units shortcomings. I, on the other hand, am sceptical of any piece of equipment over $500 that need or will need modifications to get them working right or repair self destruction and poor quality parts.
> Between your two choices, I would go with the Masterbuilt Gravity Grill as it is a larger Smokerand is a MUCH superior Grill. A feature that I would get more use out of.
> Very few have ever complained their Smoker was Too Big, but lots of guys going Small keep companies in business Upgrading...JJ



I'm with you on buying something for that $$$ that has a few mods that are just about needed if you expect the grill to last.  Lucky for me the few mods are pretty inexpensive and so basic a money could install them without screwing something up. My problem here is, I'm impatient.  2 weeks ago I a smoker wasn't even a thought in my head. Now I want one before the end of next week. Would be different if Walmart had a date it would be back in stock. I'm so anxious to make a brisket I'm contemplating ordering the 560 which I could have here on the 22nd. The way my luck goes, if I order the 560 tomorrow the 800 will be in stock the day I get the 560, and it's already put together so I can't return it.  And if I hold out, the 800 probably won't be in stock for 60 days lol.  I know the LS mod site makes a heat diffuser for the 560 so you can use a griddle. But it's $90 and there's no custom made griddle for the 560. So I'd be stuck with a smaller griddle that just sits on top of the existing grate. Which seems kind of hokey to me, and after buying both it would cost close to the same as the 800, which has a ton more cooking space, a full griddle insert, a shelve and a few of the grips people had with the 560 + 1050 have been corrected. I guess waiting possibly 5 or 6 weeks would really be a #1stworldproblem at worst. - not the end of the world 

You saying more space is almost never a bad thing made me think. I'd probably feel the 560 was too small if I ordered it, even if I never made more than 2 racks or a single brisket lol. So I'm going to figure out a way to make myself wait for 45 days to see if Walmart has it back in stock. If not I'll buy a 560 and I guess a Blackstone griddle.

I did find a 3 on Ebay, but they're $950+. As much as I want one I'm not spending $250 extra just to get it.


Thank you for talking sense into me. I'm pretty sure had I not read this message when I woke up I'd be ordering 560 or the Woodwind 20.


----------



## Chasdev

I love my 560, it has room for what I want to cook and I don't heat empty space when I use it.
I'm not sure I would want one put together by a low/er wage employee as mine was a real pain to assemble and I can imagine some screws not being installed or under tightened, etc.
Just to confuse the issue, mine was one of the first sold in 2020 and one would think the guys putting them together would be getting better at it by now.
Lastly, I have a 24 inch PittBoss Kamado, a 24 inch CampChef pellet spitter and a row of Webber units from small to large and the Masterbuilt is what I use 99% of the time, and for one reason, the meat tastes better.
Yes the charcoal bin door position sensor/switches died but I just wired around them and am back in business.
Masterbuilt sent me new switches and a new fan when I bitched about the malfunction and it was out of warranty when I complained, so no complaints from me about customer service.


----------



## JCAP

Bigheaded said:


> My problem here is, I'm impatient. 2 weeks ago I a smoker wasn't even a thought in my head. Now I want one before the end of next week.



I completely get this thinking! BUT I would say before you make the investment to _really_ consider what you want and why you want it. What kind of cooks are you going to do? How often are you going to use it? Do you want simplicity of firing something up and having it at temp without any work (which is amazing btw) or do you want to play a little bit with fire management? Do you want something that will eventually need fixing (anything electric) or modifications? Etc etc.

I only ask these questions because I jumped fast into acquisition mode of things and, with more experience and hindsight, wish I would have taken time to figure out exactly what I wanted to do. So if you really want the 800 don't settle for the 560 just bc it's the only one in stock. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bigheaded

Chasdev said:


> I love my 560, it has room for what I want to cook and I don't heat empty space when I use it.
> I'm not sure I would want one put together by a low/er wage employee as mine was a real pain to assemble and I can imagine some screws not being installed or under tightened, etc.
> Just to confuse the issue, mine was one of the first sold in 2020 and one would think the guys putting them together would be getting better at it by now.
> Lastly, I have a 24 inch PittBoss Kamado, a 24 inch CampChef pellet spitter and a row of Webber units from small to large and the Masterbuilt is what I use 99% of the time, and for one reason, the meat tastes better.
> Yes the charcoal bin door position sensor/switches died but I just wired around them and am back in business.
> Masterbuilt sent me new switches and a new fan when I bitched about the malfunction and it was out of warranty when I complained, so no complaints from me about customer service.



And just like that I’m swaying towards the 560 lol. I still want the 800 but I just checked Amazon and I could have the 560 on the 22nd by 9am. That means I could be eating a rack of ribs for dinner in 5 days. And the $200 I’d be saving over the 800 would be nice.

you saying you own one and use it over your others is really making me about to go submit this order. It is 5am so  I should  probably sleep on it. And if I wake up still thinking like this I guess it’s the 560.

I appreciate you’re reply, with the collection of smokers you have, you speaking so highly of it’s really making me confident. Have you installed any of the LS Mods?


----------



## Bigheaded

JCAP said:


> I completely get this thinking! BUT I would say before you make the investment to _really_ consider what you want and why you want it. What kind of cooks are you going to do? How often are you going to use it? Do you want simplicity of firing something up and having it at temp without any work (which is amazing btw) or do you want to play a little bit with fire management? Do you want something that will eventually need fixing (anything electric) or modifications? Etc etc.
> 
> I only ask these questions because I jumped fast into acquisition mode of things and, with more experience and hindsight, wish I would have taken time to figure out exactly what I wanted to do. So if you really want the 800 don't settle for the 560 just bc it's the only one in stock. Just my 2 cents.



The problem is I don’t know what I want.  I do know whatever I get I’ll be using it often. BBQ, Chicken, burgers, chili whatever I can cook on it. I like the 800 because it’s bigger and has a griddle. Would I use the griddle? Yes, how often? Maybe not much. As for the size, it was pointed out in the last post the 560s plenty big. I know I’d never need 800sq inches. I’m a typical American in thinking “bigger’s better” but I don’t actually need bigger. And not sure I need the griddle.


and I think any regrets I had if I order a 560 would vanish as soon as I was eating some ribs and brisket from it. And the $200 I save I could save to buy a brisket from Snake River. Like 6 briskets down the line after I’ve figured things out. As I’m sure nobody on here would recommend your 1st cook to be a $175 Wagyu brisket lol.


----------



## Wasi

I have the 1050 and I have purchased the basic LS mods for the 1050.  I installed everything but the firebox insert which I will get to this spring/summer.    I also found this mod to be super easy and it saves me a lot of money on fuel and wood.    Masterbuilt 1050/560 Hopper Mod - Save $$$ - YouTube


----------



## Bigheaded

Wasi said:


> I have the 1050 and I have purchased the basic LS mods for the 1050.  I installed everything but the firebox insert which I will get to this spring/summer.    I also found this mod to be super easy and it saves me a lot of money on fuel and wood.    Masterbuilt 1050/560 Hopper Mod - Save $$$ - YouTube



do you try to run just enough fuel for your cook? I noticed a few people on a couple sites commenting on how even after they powered off and put the 2 bars back in to choke the fire it would still burn thru a good amount of charcoal. So they ‘d put just enough for that cook to prevent waste.


----------



## schlotz

Pretty sure a prediction could be made here....


----------



## northernerscansmoketoo

Bigheaded said:


> I like the 800 because it’s bigger and has a griddle. Would I use the griddle? Yes, how often? Maybe not much. As for the size, it was pointed out in the last post the 560s plenty big. I know I’d never need 800sq inches.


I'm fairly new to the BBQ scene as well although my introduction has been a little different.  First I've never used a pellet grill and I probably never will.  Some might call me too much of a purist, but I think pellet grills stray too far from traditional BBQ for my liking (not saying you won't get awesome food from it, I just tend to like the old school process better).  

I started out last summer by inheriting a Brinkmann Cimarron which is an offset smoker and then when my grill quit on me this winter I decided to get a Gravity 800.  The offset smoker helped me learn a lot of the BBQ basics that help me out alot with my Gravity.  Don't sleep on learning these basics, they can be very helpful.  I chose the 800 because I knew I WOULD need/want the extra space it offers as opposed to the 560.  I knew I was going to be using it mostly as a grill, and for smaller smoking projects where I couldn't be tending to the Brinkmann as much as I normally do. The griddle was a bonus for me because I love griddle cooking, but my house has a pretty small kitchen so it can get pretty messy.  Now I use the Gravity 800 anytime I need a griddle.  I would say don't get the 800 just because it has a griddle, because it is not it's best feature, it is a bonus though.

I know you said you don't need the size of the 800 but I will say the added space comes in handy.  I smoked 2  2-3lb chuck roasts this past weekend and I put the roasts on the top rack and ran a water/drip pan on the grill grates below and it was pretty full in there.  I know you think you won't need the space but I will say these grill/smokers fill up pretty quick.


----------



## Bigheaded

schlotz said:


> Pretty sure a prediction could be made here....



ordered the 560, if that was your prediction. I know I sounded real wishy washy from saying “I’ll wait 6 weeks” to “I think I’ll just get the 560” in a matter of an hour.

did you predict I’d take the $200 I saved going with the 560 and spend it on wood chunks, a knive, butcher paper and some accessories? It’s odd how I bought a smoker much cheaper than the one I wanted, yet I ended up spending more lol.

I’m terrible at being patient, but at least I did order a charcoal smoker. So I should be happy with it. And if I end up crying over not waiting. I can drown my sorrow with a couple IPAs and some home made Burnt Ends.

and from my research apparently every person who’s into smoking owns like 17 different smokers. So I’ll probably end up getting the 800 down the road anywho.

thanks to everyone who gave me advice here. I know I was all over the place, but I just couldn’t hold out for even 6 hours. I’ll be back in 5 days to post pics.

pretty sure I’ll become a regular here, seems like a lot of awesome people so far.  Much like the pizza forums I joined when I got my pizza often last year.


----------



## JC in GB

*Welcome from Wisconsin.

Where do you live?  If you live in a cold climate, do you plan on doing much smoking during the winter?*

*JC   *


----------



## Bigheaded

JC in GB said:


> *Welcome from Wisconsin.
> 
> Where do you live?  If you live in a cold climate, do you plan on doing much smoking during the winter?
> 
> JC  *



hello, I’m in So Cal, as far as SoCal goes it was pretty nippy tonight. I think 45. For you that’s probably shorts and flip flop weather lol.  I plan to smoke year round. SoCal winters are  wimpy. Now if I lived where you do I absolutely would not be smoking in the Winter.


----------



## Winterrider

We continue on smoking all winter long  here in the  upper Midwest. A few adaptations, but we make it work.   
Good luck with your new rig. . .


----------



## JC in GB

Bigheaded said:


> hello, I’m in So Cal, as far as SoCal goes it was pretty nippy tonight. I think 45. For you that’s probably shorts and flip flop weather lol.  I plan to smoke year round. SoCal winters are  wimpy. Now if I lived where you do I absolutely would not be smoking in the Winter.



I love smoking sausage in the winter.  You just can't beat that casing snap when smoking in the winter.

Yes, 45 degrees is nearly short and flip flop weather here.    

I have done smokes down to -10 F.  I need an insulated cabinet smoker for that kind of thing.

If you are looking for a pellet grill, the RecTech Bull is a great unit for the money.

I have a friend that has the Masterbuilt gravity fed grill.  He loves it.  I have seen it and it does seem to work quite well.

JC


----------



## Chasdev

No mods for me, I trust the design engineers to have done the airflow math properly plus all my tinkering with my other smokers has not borne the anticipated improvements.
Why fix what ain't broke?


----------



## 912smoker

I also have the 1050 with no mods.  Probably 40 cooks since I received it in Jan. Eeverything from 12 hr cooks to 700* reverse sear. Have a minor issue with the lid switch but have learned to manage it. Love this unit and glad I went with it. IMO, MB will probably offer a griddle option in the near future for the 560 and 1050.  Alot of the complaints that I read were concerning damage during shipping and not the actual use/function of the unit.  No regrets on my purchase at all.
Pull the trigger


----------



## JCAP

Interesting- I just noticed CharGriller is getting into the gravity feed game:









						Char-Griller® Gravity Fed 980 Charcoal Grill
					

Introducing the charcoal grill perfected: the Char-Griller the Gravity Fed 980 Charcoal Grill. Get the unmatched flavor and versatility of charcoal in a fraction of the time. Go from low and slow at 200 degrees to a quick and hot searing 700 degrees in 20 minutes.




					www.chargriller.com


----------



## Bigheaded

So I selected the wrong card and didn't see the message until now that the order was unable to process  *DOH* Before I resubmit it I thought I'd post what I'm ordering to see if maybe someone has a suggestion for something I should add.  As best as I can tell all the BBQ gloves look to be about the same just with a different logo on them.  And I know the Dalstrong knives aren't the best choice but I'm a sucker for how they look. I have a bit more change burning a hole in my pocket so I'm all ears if I'm missing anything good. I know I'm overthinking things here, as it is this is more than I need to get started. 


*Smokin' Pink Kraft Butcher Paper Roll | 24" x 200' (2400") 

CAPPEC Universal A Style Meat Thermometer Probe Clip Holder

Overmont Camp Dutch Oven Cast Iron Lid 6QT(Pot+Lid)

Kosmos Q Garlic Parmesan Wing Dust 

Kosmos Q Nashville HOT Wing Dust 

24Pcs Cotton Gloves for Eczema and Dry Hands

DALSTRONG Boning Knife - 6" - Phantom Series 

DALSTRONG Slicing & Carving Knife - 12" - Phantom Series

Kona Safe/Clean Wood Grill Scraper - Wooden BBQ Grill Cleaner Tool with Bottle Opener

Pulled Pork Shredder Claws

Weber 17137 Pecan Wood Chunks

Weber 17139 Apple Wood Chunks

Weber 17148 Hickory Wood Chunks

GRILLHOGS BBQ Basting Mop with Wooden Handle

Masterbuilt MB20080220 Gravity Series 560 Digital Charcoal Grill + Smoker Cover

BAR5F Empty Plastic Spray Bottles 16 oz, BPA-Free Food Grade

Lambert's Sweet Rub O' Mine

Lambert's Sweet Sauce O'Mine

OurWarm BBQ Grilling Gloves

Kamado Joe KJ-CS Ceramic Chicken Cooking Stand

Kamado Joe KJFS Fire Starters*


----------



## Bigheaded

Okay, this thread is long enough already. Last update from me, I added an Inkbird Bluetooth temp probe and placed the order.  When I tried placing it this morning the 22nd was the soonest for the smoker. But now the 20th came up, and somehow everything else I ordered will be here the same day.   Originally I was shooting for $900 tops, I hit $1070.  I suppose that's not too bad.



912smoker said:


> I also have the 1050 with no mods.  Probably 40 cooks since I received it in Jan. Eeverything from 12 hr cooks to 700* reverse sear. Have a minor issue with the lid switch but have learned to manage it. Love this unit and glad I went with it. IMO, MB will probably offer a griddle option in the near future for the 560 and 1050.  Alot of the complaints that I read were concerning damage during shipping and not the actual use/function of the unit.  No regrets on my purchase at all.
> Pull the trigger



Would be slick if they do make a griddle + heat diffuser, I'd 100% buy it.   All the positive MB feedback here's reassuring, I saw tons of YT comments saying it's trash, one guy told me I'll be lucky if it lasts a year.


----------



## JC in GB

Bigheaded said:


> So I selected the wrong card and didn't see the message until now that the order was unable to process  *DOH* Before I resubmit it I thought I'd post what I'm ordering to see if maybe someone has a suggestion for something I should add.  As best as I can tell all the BBQ gloves look to be about the same just with a different logo on them.  And I know the Dalstrong knives aren't the best choice but I'm a sucker for how they look. I have a bit more change burning a hole in my pocket so I'm all ears if I'm missing anything good. I know I'm overthinking things here, as it is this is more than I need to get started.
> 
> 
> *Smokin' Pink Kraft Butcher Paper Roll | 24" x 200' (2400")
> 
> CAPPEC Universal A Style Meat Thermometer Probe Clip Holder
> 
> Overmont Camp Dutch Oven Cast Iron Lid 6QT(Pot+Lid)
> 
> Kosmos Q Garlic Parmesan Wing Dust
> 
> Kosmos Q Nashville HOT Wing Dust
> 
> 24Pcs Cotton Gloves for Eczema and Dry Hands
> 
> DALSTRONG Boning Knife - 6" - Phantom Series
> 
> DALSTRONG Slicing & Carving Knife - 12" - Phantom Series
> 
> Kona Safe/Clean Wood Grill Scraper - Wooden BBQ Grill Cleaner Tool with Bottle Opener
> 
> Pulled Pork Shredder Claws
> 
> Weber 17137 Pecan Wood Chunks
> 
> Weber 17139 Apple Wood Chunks
> 
> Weber 17148 Hickory Wood Chunks
> 
> GRILLHOGS BBQ Basting Mop with Wooden Handle
> 
> Masterbuilt MB20080220 Gravity Series 560 Digital Charcoal Grill + Smoker Cover
> 
> BAR5F Empty Plastic Spray Bottles 16 oz, BPA-Free Food Grade
> 
> Lambert's Sweet Rub O' Mine
> 
> Lambert's Sweet Sauce O'Mine
> 
> OurWarm BBQ Grilling Gloves
> 
> Kamado Joe KJ-CS Ceramic Chicken Cooking Stand
> 
> Kamado Joe KJFS Fire Starters*



*I would nix the shredder claws and invest in high temp BBQ gloves instead.  (Is that the grilling gloves?)*

*A nice big cutting board and a meat scale or hanging weight scale would help if you get into curing and **sausage** making.

Also, post oak gives a nice flavor...  *

*Everything** else looks like a great start....

Be sure to post pics....

JC  *


----------



## Bigheaded

JC in GB said:


> *I would nix the shredder claws and invest in high temp BBQ gloves instead.  (Is that the grilling gloves?)*
> 
> *A nice big cutting board and a meat scale or hanging weight scale would help if you get into curing and **sausage** making.
> 
> Also, post oak gives a nice flavor...  *
> 
> *Everything** else looks like a great start....
> 
> Be sure to post pics....
> 
> JC  *



No the gloves I got are some type of fabric and not water proof. So not idea for a hot juicy piece of meat. Orders already placed but I can order some silicon gloves. At this point what’s another $15?

And a cutting board! Can’t believe I didn’t think of that. Hummmm my $1070 will be $1200 if I’m not careful. Oh and I need an extention cord ugggggh, and I bought one of the cheaper smokers. This is dejavu from when I got into making pizzas.


----------



## BBQ Bird

Got an 800 a little over a month ago and I love it.  No mods yet, but I might be looking at the manifold cover with the water pan supports.  The griddle option was the thing that put it over the top for me.


----------



## northernerscansmoketoo

Bigheaded said:


> No the gloves I got are some type of fabric and not water proof. So not idea for a hot juicy piece of meat. Orders already placed but I can order some silicon gloves. At this point what’s another $15?


I use two types of gloves.

These ones are for grabbing super hot stuff like coals and metal while cooking (I use them to shake out the ash grate every once in awhile to get better airflow):


And then I have ones like these to grab a piece of meat that's hot to move it or feel it for doneness (some people can just grab the cooked meat with bare hands, but I haven't fried enough nerve endings in my fingers to get there yet):


----------



## Bigheaded

I have a question for anyone with a 560. For whatever reason I can’t get the order on Amazon to process. I don’t have access to anyone with a truck who can help me. Oh yeah lol I had a question.

I know the box wouldn’t fit, but if I took everything out of the box would it fit in the backseat of a newer Toyota Corolla? Home Depot and Walmart have it but it would be over a week to get it from either and the bbq bug’s about to kill me.

I looked up the dimensions and it’s too wide, but that’s with the control panel. If I gotta wait 10 days for it to ship so be it. But I’m ready to cram it in this car if it’ll fit. If anyone with it could measure the width of the body without the control panel that would be lovely. Pretty sure that would be the only piece that might not fit.


----------



## BBQ Bird

Bigheaded said:


> I have a question for anyone with a 560. For whatever reason I can’t get the order on Amazon to process. I don’t have access to anyone with a truck who can help me. Oh yeah lol I had a question.
> 
> I know the box wouldn’t fit, but if I took everything out of the box would it fit in the backseat of a newer Toyota Corolla? Home Depot and Walmart have it but it would be over a week to get it from either and the bbq bug’s about to kill me.
> 
> I looked up the dimensions and it’s too wide, but that’s with the control panel. If I gotta wait 10 days for it to ship so be it. But I’m ready to cram it in this car if it’ll fit. If anyone with it could measure the width of the body without the control panel that would be lovely. Pretty sure that would be the only piece that might not fit.


Don't know how the 560 is sold, but the 800 came with the hopper attached to the cook chamber.  The shelf with the control panel was not attached. 

I will say that shipping from Walmart for the 800 was the worst part of the process.   Basically got it 4 weeks later than I expected.  Mostly due to the local freight company that does the final shipment.  Good luck.


----------



## JCAP

Don’t know about your area but the HD near me has vans and trucks that you can rent. For like 20bucks or so you could rent the truck, drive it home, then go back and drop off the truck.


----------



## Bigheaded

BBQ Bird said:


> Don't know how the 560 is sold, but the 800 came with the hopper attached to the cook chamber.  The shelf with the control panel was not attached.
> 
> I will say that shipping from Walmart for the 800 was the worst part of the process.   Basically got it 4 weeks later than I expected.  Mostly due to the local freight company that does the final shipment.  Good luck.



Ugh lol, I ended up ordering from Bbqguys.com since stuff like this is what they specialize in hopefully the shipping will be better. But if it takes weeks what can I do? I think my idea about opening the box in the Home Depot parking lot and trying to cram everything into my friends car was a poorly thought out idea.  Amazon would have had it here Saturday, but for whatever reason it kept denying the payment.

4 weeks you say?  That’s gonna be my luck. I guess I should just relax and be patient. When it comes it comes.




JCAP said:


> Don’t know about your area but the HD near me has vans and trucks that you can rent. For like 20bucks or so you could rent the truck, drive it home, then go back and drop off the truck.



I didn’t even think of that, oh well too late now. I could cancel the order and do this but with my luck it’ll take a week for the $$$ to go back in my account so I have enough to buy it again. And by then with my luck HD will have sold the 1 they have in stock. And then I’ll be back to square 1. But that’s gonna be something I remember for the future. I have a tiny 2 door roadster so I can’t for squat in it.

Ironically the rest of the order from Amazon will be here Saturday. I did one order but for whatever reason just the smoker wouldn’t go thru, and I had more than enough funds.


----------



## Bigheaded

My goodness, still having problems, it's almost like God's telling me I shouldn't buy a smoker. All I wanted to change the contact number on the order BBQguys so the freight people could get ahold of me to set up the delivery. I was told it wouldn't be a problem to change, but it might add 1 day to the shipping due to having to wait for the number change to get approved, fine with me.  Welp, for some reason their system saw the change as me wanting to cancel the order, it would have shipped Friday but got marked as returned. I gpt it worked out today and should be good, but it might be an extra 5 days now. I WANT RIBS!!!   I told my neighbor, and they made the awesome suggestion to order some ribs from TGIF in the meantime to hold me over. They said "they have pretty good ribs" No, I mean they're edible, but no. I don't want oven baked ribs from a mostly crummy chain.

#1stworldproblems

I will say BBQGuys has some of the best customer service I've dealt with. Definitely impressed at how much effort they put in to get my measly $499 order corrected. Was going to be here on the 26th, now it's marked for the 1st.  I'll have to assemble it and do both burn ins. So likely no ribs until the 2nd.  But I have no problem eating ribs at 4AM on the 2nd if that's the soonest I can :D

I've never had so much trouble ordering something in my life.  It would have been easier, and faster to get an illegal firearm lol. And with my luck I'll get a smoker that has a faulty switch (seems sort of semi common) so I won't be able to use it until MB sends me another * fingers crossed* maybe I won't ever have ribs lol.


----------



## BBQ Bird

Bigheaded said:


> My goodness, still having problems, it's almost like God's telling me I shouldn't buy a smoker. All I wanted to change the contact number on the order BBQguys so the freight people could get ahold of me to set up the delivery. I was told it wouldn't be a problem to change, but it might add 1 day to the shipping due to having to wait for the number change to get approved, fine with me.  Welp, for some reason their system saw the change as me wanting to cancel the order, it would have shipped Friday but got marked as returned. I gpt it worked out today and should be good, but it might be an extra 5 days now. I WANT RIBS!!!   I told my neighbor, and they made the awesome suggestion to order some ribs from TGIF in the meantime to hold me over. They said "they have pretty good ribs" No, I mean they're edible, but no. I don't want oven baked ribs from a mostly crummy chain.
> 
> #1stworldproblems
> 
> I will say BBQGuys has some of the best customer service I've dealt with. Definitely impressed at how much effort they put in to get my measly $499 order corrected. Was going to be here on the 26th, now it's marked for the 1st.  I'll have to assemble it and do both burn ins. So likely no ribs until the 2nd.  But I have no problem eating ribs at 4AM on the 2nd if that's the soonest I can :D
> 
> I've never had so much trouble ordering something in my life.  It would have been easier, and faster to get an illegal firearm lol. And with my luck I'll get a smoker that has a faulty switch (seems sort of semi common) so I won't be able to use it until MB sends me another * fingers crossed* maybe I won't ever have ribs lol.


Sorry your smoker has been delayed.  I know how you feel.  When my 800 was shipped from Walmart, they gave me an estimated 2 week delivery date.  However, when it got handed over to the local freight company for final delivery, I couldn't schedule a delivery until over a week later than the initial estimate.  

So I took a half day off to meet the delivery, but they never showed.  When I called the customer service line, they tell me the driver got sick and couldn't complete the delivery.  They then give me a number to reach the local affiliate to call and reschedule.  Called them 5 times in 5 days,  left messages,  no response.  They finally answer after 6 days.  Rescheduled delivery for a week later.  On the day of delivery, they show up 2 hours early (before I'm home from work).  Luckily my wife happened to be home and was able accept it.  The online reviews for the local affiliate (Seattle area) are terrible.  I sure hope your delivery experience is different than mine.


----------



## Bigheaded

The 560's a lot of damn work to put together, not really hard but a few of the things it was difficult for my fat fingers to get into position. It took me a lot longer than it should have, getting some of the panels and screw holes to line up gave me pains. Them giving you basically twist ties from loaves of bread to tidy up the cables is hilarious and so chinsy.   From the negative things I've read about it, I really expected it to be flimsy and feel cheap. The box was super heavy, and as far as $500 goes I think it seems to be pretty well built.  This is my first smoker so I have nothing to compare it to build quality wise, but I was pleasantly surprised once I got everything assembled. The power cord and brick are also hilariously cheap. This looks like a brick from an old cordless phone or something. I understand the cord's technically perfectly fine for this, but it's so thin and just seems like if I accidentally ran it over a few times it would be done.  No cord storage like on the 800/1050 kind of sucks.  Also no hooks on the front to hang the 2  chokers like on the 800/1050 kind of sucks too. 

I haven't actually used it yet, but it powered on and connected with the iOS app, so hopefully everything will work tomorrow when I do the burn-in and seasoning.


----------



## Bigheaded

Damn I really can't win, I wanted to order 2 of the mods from LSS, the website's down until at least April 15th, and I know it's about a 3 week turn around from ordering until you get it.  I might not be able to get them until the middle to end of May. Or longer if the site's down for longer than expected! :(


#1STWORLDPROBLEMS


Haven't cooked anything on mine yet, but my God it smelled so good when I was doing the burn-in & seasoning. I'm about to go throw in a few wood chunks and do another seasoning just because.  I know wood isn't required for either, but I wanted my neighbors to smell it lol.  Whenever I smell a neighbor BBQ'ing I get a little jealous and hungry.


----------

